
Basic income trial falls flat in Finland - eric_the_read
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-43866700?ocid=socialflow_twitter
======
seanf
I wish this article had more on why basic income is being discontinued. Is it
being ended simply for political reasons? Or did research show that basic
income did not produce good results?

Y Combinator's basic income research is highlighted near the end of the
article. It will be interesting to find out how it works out.
[https://basicincome.ycr.org/our-plan/](https://basicincome.ycr.org/our-plan/)

